

Did he take banned substances or blood dope in all his Tour wins? ''Yes.''  - divax
http://sports.yahoo.com/news/armstrong-admits-doping-oprah-022942677--spt.html

======
divax
You are driven to win, and you know you can get some advantage if you cut some
corners. Will you do it ? My hypothesis is that most driven people will do it.
If there was some performance enforcing drugs for entrepreneurs how many of
you will take it ?

